# Cleaning fairies must be scarce



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 12, 2014)

I just posted on our HOA page on Facebook asking if anybody wants, or knows somebody who wants, a cleaning fairy. My message box all but exploded. Who knew?

It's probably not safe to go outdoors...one of the neighbors might kidnap me and hold me hostage until their house is clean. LOL


----------



## []Doo[]Der (Dec 12, 2014)

Faires usually get a response, but unlikely violent. Simply carry your wand and wear a tiara.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 12, 2014)

I always carry my magic wand except at night when it's on the turbocharger. Tiara! That's what I need


----------



## []Doo[]Der (Dec 12, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I always carry my magic wand except at night when it's on the turbocharger. Tiara! That's what I need



I think I saw one on E Bay. It was rather tacky though it blinked "By The Hour" in neon blue with stars and a $ sign.

I could possibly get it for you wholesale?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't much like blue, but the "By The Hour" sounds good. I charge by the hour. In US dollars. It's our currency here in Georgia.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 13, 2014)

Wish I could find a good cleaning fairy around here -- they are VERY few and far between!  If you ever move out this way, let me know.


----------



## Lee (Dec 13, 2014)

Well Georgia since you're a fairy and able to fly distance should be no problem for you so haul it on over here. I pay in Monopoly Money nthego:


----------



## Vivjen (Dec 13, 2014)

Surely fairies should be paid in star dust...or something similar?


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 13, 2014)

I can pay you in Thai baht.  How about 100/day?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 13, 2014)

Fairy dust Ameriscot, that how much in US dollars/fairy dust?


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 13, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Fairy dust Ameriscot, that how much in US dollars/fairy dust?



Okay.  One pound of fairy dust.


----------

